# man wird ja wohl mal fragen dürfen...



## RedZack (24. Juli 2001)

.html
.htm
.php3
.php
.asp
.dhtml
.shtml
das kenn ich alles und vielleicht noch paar sachen die mir im moment nicht einfallen  nun egal...
aber was für dingaz sind denn bitte endungen wie:
.jsp
.cmf
usw... das kenn ich ned und das macht mir angst *g* 

ne aber mal im ernst, was für "sprachen" stecken hinter den endungen .jsp und .cmf

danke

zack


----------



## Dunsti (24. Juli 2001)

jsp sind soweit ich weiß "Java Server Pages" ... also quasi Javascript, was aber auf dem Server verarbeitet wird (nicht im Browser).

cfm weiß ich auch net genau ... is aber auch irgendwas Serverseitiges.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## RedZack (24. Juli 2001)

da steig ich schon noch *irgendwann* dahinter *g*


----------



## discoguide24.de (26. Juli 2001)

cfm = cold fusion _irgendwas_ (???)

hört sich aber auch server site mässig an


----------



## taffit (20. Juni 2002)

.cmf = Creative Media Format... Aber Programmiersprache mit diesem Kürzel kenn ich keine...


----------



## Christoph (20. Juni 2002)

JSP (JavaServer Pages) ist die Antwort von SUN auf Microsofts ASP (Active Server Pages). ist eine serverseitige Programmiersprache.

JSP besteht aus 100% JAVA und wird von der Engine in Servlets kompiliert. Durch Anbindung von JavaBeans ist JSP eine sehr mächtige Lösung für Webapplikationen (wir nutzen JSP sie für ein CMS).

CFML==>ColdFusion Markup Language

ColdFusion ist ein Web Application Server zur Erstellung dynamischer Webseiten.


----------



## Schnitz (20. Juni 2002)

hochi hats erfasst...

Und es gibt da ne gute Seite:

extsearch.com

Endung eingeben, Programm und evtl. kurze Erklärung kommen...


----------



## Christoph (20. Juni 2002)

wobei JSP meiner meinung nach die Königsklasse der Webentwicklung ist. Die ist echt heftig.

da muss man schon was in der Birne haben


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Dunsti _
> *jsp sind soweit ich weiß "Java Server Pages" ... also quasi Javascript, was aber auf dem Server verarbeitet wird (nicht im Browser).
> 
> cfm weiß ich auch net genau ... is aber auch irgendwas Serverseitiges.
> ...




Dunsti dafür würde dich jeder JAVA Programmierer zu tode schlagen 

Das du Java mit JavaScript vergleichst denn die haben soviel gemeinsam wie Basic und C++ 

Also Java ist eine Object Orientierte Sprache die ähnlich komplex wie C++ ist.
Es wird Bytecode erstellt der auf verschiedenen Plattformen lauffähig ist. Sie wird durch einen JIT (Just in Time) Compiler beim nutzen erst kompiliert.
JSP Java Server Pages sind eine Erweiterung zu den Java Pagelets die eher wie Perl auf CGI aufgebaut sind. JSP lässt sich ähnlich wie PHP Programmieren nur etwas komplexer und schwieriger.

JavaScrip ist eine vom Browser Interpretierte ScriptSprache mit mässiger Komplexität welche das "Java" im namen nur aufgrund eines Tauschgeschäftes (oder gute Beziehungen da wird noch gemunkelt) innehat.

Netscape erklärte sich bereit Java Applets bzw JRE (Java Runtime Enviroment) in ihrem Browser aufzunehmen und erhielt im gegenzug das Recht ihrer Scriptsprache JavaScript nennen zu dürfen.
JavaScript ist nur in Sachen Ausdrücke und Schreibweise Java ähnlich. So wie Java C ähnlich ist und PHP auch C ähnelt.


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *wobei JSP meiner meinung nach die Königsklasse der Webentwicklung ist. Die ist echt heftig.
> 
> da muss man schon was in der Birne haben *



Ich finde Java nicht so wild. 
Sobald mann OOP verstanden hat ists wie aus einem Guss zu programmieren.
C++ ist da um einiges komplizierter.

PS: asp.net geht nach dem selben Prinzip vor wie JavaServerPages


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

ach kennt ihr schon die abkürzung :
.tjbz 

?
Nicht schaut mal auf http://www.jerkyz.de in die Adresszeile index.tjbz
da habe ich mal vor hach 2 jahren oder so das mit eingebaut 

Geht einfach


----------



## | Kab00m | (29. Juli 2002)

hmmm, man kann sich in der httpd.conf endungen nach belieben erschaffen ? 


```
AddType application/x-httpd-php .win
```

oder irre ich mich da =)


----------

